# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Dec. 10, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

December 10, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Fishing the past couple days has been hot and COLD (excuse the pun). What I mean is, catching has been good for the most part, but not necessarily so great in some of the normal haunts. Looking around a bit has been the key to success, because the fish are trying to change and adapt to the weather changes just like we are. We have had quite the numbers of folks the past few days, and we are all very thankful for the business and grateful for our aquatic bounty around the mid coast. Whether it's live or dead shrimp, or lures, they have all done the job under a popping cork lately. Personally, my guys and I had a decent day catching both Tuesday and Wednesday, although my fingers wouldn't work a camera too well. But the story I want to tell isn't of the numbers, or the size, or the quality of the catch, it's the communication and information sharing we guides have enjoyed between one another to make it happen for all parties at the lodge. I would not have had most of my catch on Wednesday without the help that I received from both Capt. Billy Freudensprung and Capt. Colton Knipling. Capt. Cooper Hartmann, Capt. Doug Russell, and Capt. Nick Dahlman helped me zero in and take a few fish in some deeper guts. I was heading to some deep-water spots since the overnight cold should have started pushing the fish deeper, but all my fellow guides helped me realize that the push into the depths hasn't completely started yet. Bouncing ideas and information off one another really helps everybody, and that's our goal at Bay Flats Lodge - helping put a guest (all guests) on fish, and catching the fish of their dreams (not to mention some fine dinner fillets).

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies. High 62F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Overcast. Slight chance of a rain shower. Low 58F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 71F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Slight chance of a shower throughout the evening. Low around 65F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 30 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
A few showers early with overcast skies later in the day. Thunder possible. High 72F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies early will become overcast later during the night. Low 63F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate northeasterly flow will become more easterly and increase to moderate levels later today and then southerly on Sunday. A coastal trough of low pressure will contribute to isolated showers this afternoon and evening. Additional isolated showers or patchy light rain expected Sunday as warmer moist air overruns the cooler sea surface. Generally weak onshore flow expected Monday through Wednesday. A cold front will move into the coastal waters late Wednesday night bringing isolated showers and increasing offshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 57.0 degrees
Seadrift 55.0 degrees
Port Aransas 57.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 2*

pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 3*

pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 4*

pics 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pics 5*

pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 6*

pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 7*

pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 8*

pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Filming assignment "Awesome Film Crew" down at the lodge*

Epic whitetail weekend on assignment with Bay Flats Lodge. Incredibly beautiful south Texas deer, including David Frisbie's PB buck. Saw an absolute MONSTER the last night that had me shaking behind the lens. Those sandhill got me hungry! Thank you! Khoa L.

Down in south Texas with a new PERSONAL BEST after hunting at the world-class Bay Flats Lodge. Thank you David Frisbie.

What others are saying
This was absolutely the greatest fishing experience. It was well above my expectations. The food was fantastic and the entire place was very clean. I would recommend Bay Flats to anyone. The fishing guides was very knowledgeable and will help you in any way possible. I can't say a bad word about the place. Capt. Chris thanks for building a great place like this for people to enjoy. Thanks to your fine staff. Terry H.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"The Ride"*

We still remember 20 years ago Deb Rauterkus Martin cleaned model homes late into the night/morning mostly by herself. While I sold earth moving tires and called on large trucking accounts for Bridgestone. On weekends we both headed for the coast to get better at our craft which included fishing and hunting. T.J. Angie Christensen guided during the week while we were back in Houston.

We're not lucky, not blessed, not even that talented. When others relaxed and played, we worked. When others went to parties, we worked. When others went on a holiday, we worked. If you want the life of your dreams, stop believing that only a small amount of people deserve the very best. That is a lie to keep you unhappy and mediocre. Start working relentlessly towards your dreams.


----------

